# The Lockeepers Cottage,March 14



## skankypants (Mar 22, 2014)

I have not posted anything up for a while,so thought I would pop this little place up...There is no history that I can realy find on this place,but is a nice way to spend a hour or so,with the main cottage,and numerous outbuildings and barns...visited last year,but went back for another look with my new lens,still getting used to it,so the pics arnt that great......anyway,,,,The Lockeepers....





























​


----------



## Dani1978 (Mar 22, 2014)

I love the tap pic. Nice find


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 23, 2014)

Nice find. Thanks for sharing your pics


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 23, 2014)

Nice find!looks good and still intact too.


----------



## The Wombat (Mar 23, 2014)

Looks good mate


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 24, 2014)

Nice one, looks a nice little place!


----------



## Lucky Pants (Mar 24, 2014)

Nice shots and find looks a nice place, good stuff


----------



## NakedEye (Mar 24, 2014)

Love this place, excellent photos - cheers|!


----------



## shatners (Mar 24, 2014)

Nice one mate, good to see you back at it!


----------

